# Missouri Coyote Hunting



## predator_stl (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi guys. New to the board and relatively new to predator calling. Well I have been interested in calling coyotes for quite sometime, yet just got the nerve to give it a try recently. I have been practicing my calling for about 3 weeks now and think I sound pretty darn good. I have watched all of Randy Andersons videos and have been reading this forum for quite sometime. Well me and my hunting partner have gone twice, both times doing 10 stands. NOTHING.  The tract of land we were hunting is about 60 Acres. It is about 50 acres of alfalfa field with about 10 acres of hardwoods surrounding it. I have another tract that is only 40 acres but it is heavily wooded with an old logging road going through it. It backs up to a very plush alfalfa field that is about 20 acres. Also on one corner the neighbor has an area that is about 5 acres that has row after row of old christmas trees that were never harvested. What would be a good location to stand on that property in your opinions. Also if there is any guys here from missouri that could maybe give me some advice, it would be greatly appreciated. Also should I give up on the first location I mentioned?


----------



## predator_stl (Dec 26, 2005)

come on guys, nobody can help?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

If I were to put in my 2 cents I would say to try to get more land to hunt because if you made 10 stands on 60 acres of land you made about 8 too many. I might be mistaken but here in southeast Minnesota its alot of hardwood forests and creek/river bottoms and 1 or 2 stands should allow your call to reach all of it on 60 acres.

I would not give up on any of your spots and I might be wrong but I just sounds to me like you need to get out and get alot more permission. Its just not possible to have too much land when coyote hunting in my opinion.

Just watch the wind and dont give up an sooner or later you will score.

jaybic


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You need to look into getting more land in the area that will only keep you busy for two hours


----------



## predator_stl (Dec 26, 2005)

What are your guys' thoughts on hunting public conservation areas? Also is it nessecary to hunt open ground or is hardwoods just as good?


----------

